# Will be in Thailand within 2months



## Suzi27 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey guys I'm 27 yr old female from Melbourne. My mum moved to koh samui 4 months ago and I'll be joining her hopefully for an extended holiday. Possibly going to try and find a Job.. Can't wait!  

Just wanna know how expats are going and what people are up too..


----------



## ScubaDude (Mar 23, 2014)

Good luck when you arrive. You are in for a culinary treat. Cheap, plentiful, and delicious.


----------

